# R56 2007 MCS Alarm System - Remote Start



## clock245 (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone have a 2007+ MCS that has a aftermarket alarm with remote start installed? If so what brand/model did you get? Also can you tell me if you have had any buyers remorse or if there is anything you wish you had done differently? Basically i'm looking to see first if it can be done and the pros/cons. 

One last thing how much did it cost all together?

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------

